# LC9 to LC9s exchange



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys,has anyone thought about the new offer from ruger about exchanging the Lc9 to the Lc9s


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Info here: Ruger Firearms News


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Gun Buyer is offering $150 credit for your used LC9 towads a new LC9s, plus you get the $100 Ruger shop credit:

Ruger LC9s 9mm 3235


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Gun Buyer is offering $150 credit for your used LC9 towads a new LC9s, plus you get the $100 Ruger shop credit:
> 
> Ruger LC9s 9mm 3235


I just picked up my wife's LC9s today after using this promotion. I spent right at $203 total ($159 discounted price, $19 to ship LC9, and $25 transfer fee) to upgrade from the LC9 to the LC9s plus I have the $100 credit coming from Ruger so I can add a couple magazines.

All we need to do now is shoot it to make sure all is working right so she can give me my Shield back.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Here she is once I put the Lasermax attachment on it:


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Nope. We're keeping our LC9. I see no reason to go from hammer to striker. The LC9 seems to be working just fine for my wife.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

That's great. Neither of us ever liked the trigger on the original LC9. I will admit that we never had one issue with it or malfunction otherwise. I'm glad we upgraded.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

We received the LC9s a few days ago and I finally got to put some rounds through it today. 100 rounds of a mixture Federal Aluminum and regular 115 grain ammo, plus a few mags of 147 grain HSTs and Gold Dots. Not an issue with anything. This gun shoots very nice. I'm sure my wife is going to like it.


----------



## ludville1 (Jan 24, 2016)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Here she is once I put the Lasermax attachment on it:
> 
> View attachment 1827


Wow that Lasermax looks like part of the gun! I just ordered one for my LC9s.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

ludville1 said:


> Wow that Lasermax looks like part of the gun! I just ordered one for my LC9s.


It snaps right over the trigger guard then you tighten a couple screws. That's it other than adjusting the laser.


----------

